# New to me welder



## OldMachinist (Sep 3, 2012)

I was given a Lincoln Weldanpower 225 amp welder generator a couple of weeks ago. It hadn't been ran in at least 10 years or more. The guy I got it from had gotten it free also but he couldn't get it running. When he got it I offered to look at it to see if I could get it going but he didn't want to put any money in it. When I got it it had no compression, spark plug threads were stripped, starter was locked up, fuel tank didn't have a cap. The whole inside of the machine was full of leaves, mouse and wasp nests. The carb was corroded and the main jet was broken. Magnets were loose on the engine flywheel.
I started with getting the engine running. Took the head off to put a insert in it for the spark plug, while I was doing that I filled the cylinder with ATF to loosen the rings up. Put the head on, poured some gas in the carb, it fired and ran a little. Then changed the oil, rebuild the carb and epoxyed the magnets back on the flywheel, made a new gas neck for the tank to accept a OEM cap http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8115-New-gas-filler-neck-for-Lincoln-Weldanpower and installed a new starter.

Engine now ran real nice but the machine didn't make any power. Found the brushes for the slip rings rusted in place and a terminal rusted off the bridge rectifier. Cleaned the slip rings and brush holder. Replaced the bridge rectifier and now it welds and generates power like a new machine.


----------



## David (Sep 3, 2012)

Great save!  Good machine to have around, neighbors can borrow it now!!!

David


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are good machines I used one at a fab shop years ago.

Paul


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 4, 2012)

The main reason I didn't put any wheels on it is keep people from wanting to borrow it. I can move it around just fine with the Bobcat. Nearest neighbors are over a 1/2 mile away so I don't get too many requests for borrowing from them, it's relatives that like to borrow things that seem to take forever to come back if at all.


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 5, 2012)

Om,
Great score.  A free motor driven is a godsend and will give you planty of power and some portability if whatever your welding cant go to the shop.
Bob


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 5, 2012)

Not really free after buying parts and new leads but a lot cheaper than buying a running one. The guy that gave it to me kept the leads. I did offer to buy them from him after I got it running but knowing him I'll see them at the scrap dealer next time I'm there. I put 60' of leads on it so I can leave it outside and weld in the shop.


----------

